# Red Clay for Iron?? like laterite..



## sketch804 (May 27, 2007)

So i was wondering if red clay would be a valuable for use as an additive in a substrate? now i have some nutrient soil running in my tank already but i would like to add extra iron in the substrate for crypts and the amazon swords. And i have plenty of red clay around my house so i would like to use some of it as an additive in substrate to help certain plants and i think i would make little balls out of it and plant it at least 1"+ down in the soil. i just wonder if it would have some of the same properties as laterite and be safe for aquarium use?? thanks


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Sketch,

Using clay balls was a common practice years ago before plant specific substrates came out, mostly as a way to control release of fertilizer pellets wrapped in the clay. The iron in ferrosilicate clays is bound in the structure of the clay and won't be available to the plants. If you've already got soil in the tank chances are good that there's enough iron in there though, I wouldn't worry about it. Should you really want to add something for your crypts etc I'd recommend Flourish Tabs.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## sketch804 (May 27, 2007)

Phil Edwards said:


> Sketch,
> 
> Using clay balls was a common practice years ago before plant specific substrates came out, mostly as a way to control release of fertilizer pellets wrapped in the clay. The iron in ferrosilicate clays is bound in the structure of the clay and won't be available to the plants. If you've already got soil in the tank chances are good that there's enough iron in there though, I wouldn't worry about it. Should you really want to add something for your crypts etc I'd recommend Flourish Tabs.
> 
> ...


oh nice! thanks so much for the info. cause i have red clay and other types of clay around my area! but ya that is a good point cause i do have a bunch of those flourish tabs since my tank had been running for a few years. thanks so much!


----------

